

Does end-to-end encrypted, locally stored email exist? - notdrunkatall

I've been familiar with the NSA's data gathering program for a few years now, but I thought it was only Verizon and ATT which were sharing information.  However it seems that facebook, google, and just about everyone else who matters is also sharing our information with the NSA, and that sucks, to say the least.
======
e12e
I'm not quite sure what you're asking.

Gnu Privacy Guard/PGP and S/MIME both provide encrypted, end-to-end email. Or
you could share the same mail server (infrastructure), or set up a VPN with
your own DNS, smtp etc.

GPG and S/MIME does leave headers open -- but some form of traffic analysis
would be possible even with "direct" SMTP.

One way of defeating traffic analysis is to combine GnuPG/PGP with mix-master
remailers (onion routing for email, similar in principle to TOR). As with TOR,
many (exit) nodes are probably operated (directly or indirectly) by
intelligence agencies.

~~~
e12e
I also came across this convoluted architecture, when I tried to see if anyone
had implemented/extended OTR to email:

[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?tp=&arnumb...](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?tp=&arnumber=916278&url=http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpls/abs_all.jsp?arnumber=916278)

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.29....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.29.2823&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

Somewhat amusingly, one of the authors worked for AT&T. Maybe he knew
something about why you'd want an off the record channel for email ? ;-)

~~~
e12e
I don't know if this works at all, but someone else have been toying with the
idea of otr+smtp:

[https://github.com/glamrock/otr-smtp-bbq](https://github.com/glamrock/otr-
smtp-bbq)

------
informatimago
of course. just have your own smtp server on your own computer. and your
friend. then emails will go directly from your computer to your friend's.
internet is a meshed network, not a star network! just use ssl to prevent the
isp between you and the recipient to catch the packets. even better, build
your own links with your neighbors!

------
mtowle
If you read the Assange-Schmidt transcript, you will recall a section wherein
Assange calls it unwise to encrypt your email, presumably because you stick
out like a sore thumb. It's like telling anyone monitoring the network, "Hey!
Look at me!"

